# My home coffee bar...



## 7tenths (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks better via Flickr ;-)


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

The photo two shots to the left of the old men is brilliant. I stopped scrolling then as it felt nosey, but great photo!


----------



## 7tenths (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks 'Earlepap'......my 'dream-machine' would have to be a Kees 'Speedster'....love the styling.


----------



## hyperactivemind (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow am I jealous. That must of set you back quite a bit! Just our of curiosity, do you my any chemicals to clean your coffee gear properly? Like for the milk nodules etc? Or would one only buy that kind of stuff for commercial use?


----------



## 7tenths (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi, actually when I bought the machine from the factory I think it worked out at around £450 or there abouts







The MSJ I sourced locally from a roaster/commercial bean supplier in Somerset nr Clevedon. The MSJ was around £300. In answer to your question I use pully-caff products as I have another local source for that which I can buy at trade price.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

7tenths said:


> The MSJ I sourced locally from a roaster/commercial bean supplier in Somerset nr Clevedon.


I'm from Somerset, I didn't think people knew what coffee really was there - let alone roast it! Where and who?


----------



## 7tenths (Mar 14, 2012)

Ciko in Clevedon, not sure that they roast anymore, if they do, it's not on the premises. I think they felt sorry for me or just happened to have an MSJ in stock. It was a good price at a time when sourcing a good quality grinder for the home market was virtually impossible outside of purchasing a commercial grinder (we are talking 9-10 years ago ;-)

I never bought their beans...although I have had an excellent latte in BOS Cafe (a totally unassuming seaside town cafe, but BOY can they make great micro foam) in Burnham On Sea hight street which uses their beans.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Pretty........


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

7tenths said:


> Hi, actually when I bought the machine from the factory I think it worked out at around £450 or there abouts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just to show my complete ignorance - what machine is it? Is the make Euro 2000? Is it the model? etc


----------



## 7tenths (Mar 14, 2012)

The machine is/was known as the 'Junior Deluxe', the makers being Euro2000 (not that I can find them on the web anymore). There was a write-up at coffee geek some years ago which was around the time I bought mine. I don't have the rather naff badge attached to the stainless steel front of mine (thank goodness), also a few other minor differences. When I get the Elektra Micro Casa Semiautomatica back from Avicenna's Solutions (full service and replacement parts overhaul), I'll probably put the E2K up for sale, as I certainly won't be needing two machines ;-)

http://coffeegeek.com/proreviews/firstlook/juniordeluxe/details


----------



## Tryfan (Apr 11, 2012)

Earlepap said:


> The photo two shots to the left of the old men is brilliant. I stopped scrolling then as it felt nosey, but great photo!


I was nosey. Awesome pictures - many of them have a real atmosphere about them and provoke thought rather than just being another picture.

Oh, and to keep on topic - lovely espresso bar.


----------



## dobber (Jun 22, 2012)

agreed with above the two old guys "cheeky grin" good work, love that machine too


----------



## cturner7 (Jun 1, 2012)

Haha that's awesome. You like coffee or something?


----------



## Jurang Wholesale Limited (Jun 27, 2012)

Do you do take away?


----------



## NotreCafe (Jul 9, 2012)

I love the pic. Great shot!

  Sean.


----------

